# Are green pups from outer space???? Tatoos!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Image










Iroc










Indigo










Ix



















I-Bengal











Ikon just did not cooperate!!!

Lee


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Cute, I can't decide which little alien is the cutest.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Please send Iroc here, you have too many puppies.

By the way, how are tattoos done? Different than a person's tattoo???


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

they are adorable! 
Image and Ix


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I-Bengal is soooo cute!! Send him to me please!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Image really IS everything isn't it? Very nice looking litter but I think you are going to be in BIG TROUBLE because Ikon didn't cooperate!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, I will send over my spacecraft and take these little monsters off your hands


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferD
> 
> By the way, how are tattoos done? Different than a person's tattoo???


Yeah, i'm curious too.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

HEY!! WHERE'S MY KID???

Do you mean he didn't want his picture took? or he didin't co-operate with getting his tattoo either?? Hey, so long's he doesn't argue when it's time to move to Connecticut...LOL. I'm really surprised @ Bev though she's taken quite a shine to your lil Bengal! LOL You folks should have heard her in the background here trying to convince Lee that we qualify on a two-fer... and that she should send both pups up here!! I think who ever's getting lil Indigo is going to be super happy with her as well. 

To be honest there's not one pup I'd rule out in this litter, which is quite good for a 1st litter... and an outcross to boot! Csabre and Django can be quite pleased with their kids.

We've now started the official countdown here btw! (and Ikon now has his very own dinner bowl... tis blue of course)


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

OMG, they are soooo cute I can't stand it!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

OMG can they be any more adorable all green and everything. I'm sure you are going to miss the little hellions (I mean puppies) Lee. How many are going to their new home this weekend?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Tatoos are done by a clamp with letters/numbers in pins inserted - like a hole punch...ink in the ear, clamp, more ink rubbed in so the pinholes get filled in.

Ikon just would not give me a photo op - plenty of his tail or his legs on my calf and head on my knee - but no frontals - Roxy was hard to get too...and Image - she just chilled out regally there so was easy...Ix (Wolfie) loved his new raccoon....

I think 2 will go this weekend then a couple next weekend...they are getting very very vocal now - lol esp when my alarm goes off in the am!!!!!!!! 

Lee


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

They are all adorable. I love the pictures of Ix.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They are adorable


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you for the tatoo explanation--always wondered. Is it uncomfortable for them, how on earth can you get puppies to sit for it??


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

good lord must send them up to me 
too darn cute


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you have too many puppies. I'll take Image off your hands.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have you had your ears pierced??? I imagine it is something like that! It is so quick, you only need hold them still for a few seconds, then some hugs and petting and they are running around wtih the rest of the crew exploring the big schutzhund field!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are all too cute, but I agree, Image is just too darn cute!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lee! Mo' pic-cha! Mo' pic-cha!!!!









LOVE those butterball happy butt puppy sweets!! Whoa.. stunning fur babies! C'mon.... would you maybe please try some of Ikon for us? I am cheering Windwalker's new baby on!!







These pups are just adorable!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG.... they can not be the little pups I saw???? 










So incredibly cute!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

yes they are!!!







they were what 5 days old the last time you were up???? LOL now they would be shredding your pant legs!

little alien monster.....er angels









Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL Bev has been lobbying Lee to send my favorite gal from the litter here to keep poor little Ikon company... but no dice! Looks like she'll be staying @ Wolfstraum with Lee and Csabre.









But Bev's getting VERY excited about Ikon's arrival. Even brought up the idea of taking Klytie to Obedience classes when Ikon goes... Klytie is now 9, but acts about 4 and will enjoy anything that gives her pvt time with her person so should be fun. We've also got orders from her dept @ the hospital that Ikon is to come see them ASAP, so looks like he starts his pet therapy job as soon as he gets his 2nd set of shots.









He's got the football tuggie, and his lil blue Serta style Lambie (which Klytie already things should be hers) and his blue baby bowl for meals. The gang Bev works with just gave us some $$ for our wedding (June 7th) and I think I've $50 pocketed for Ikon toys and gifties.









9 days to go... 2:09 PM... not that I'm counting minutes or anything mind you!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

